# Duyuru > Türkiye'de Siyasi Partiler >  Kampüs yerine külliye desek...

## ceydaaa

110520131410520457424_2.jpgTürkiye Büyük Millet Meclisi Başkanı Cemil Çiçek, Karaman'daki Türk Dil Bayramı kutlamalarında, Türkçe'nin önemine değindi. Yabancı kelimelerin kullanımını eleştiren Çiçek, "Bir çok yerde kampüs diyoruz. Niye? Külliye desek bir sıkıntı mı vardı ki? Uzunca süre biz bunlara külliye diyorduk. Süleymaniye külliyesi, Selimiye külliyesi. Ama şimdi kampüs oldu. Kempüs (Campüs) oldu. Telaffuzunda bile ihtilafa düşüyoruz" dedi. 

TBMM Başkanı Cemil Çiçek, Karaman'da düzenlenen 736'ncı Türk Dil Bayramı'na katılmak için önce yüksek hızlı trenle Ankara'dan Konya'ya geldi. Oradan da karayolu ile Karaman'a geçti. Piri Reis Kültür Merkezi'nde düzenlenen Türk Dil Bayramı kutlama programları kapsamındaki 'Gençliğin Türkçe Kurultay'ında konuşan Çiçek, Türkçe'nin önemine değindi. 

Fransa'da hazırlanan ekonomi raporu hakkında bir kaç gün önce gazetelerde yayınlanan habere dikkat çeken Çiçek, şunları söyledi, "Fransa'da bir rapor hazırlanıyor ve raporun ismi İngilizce olarak sivil ekonomi. Fransız başbakanı bu raporun ismine takılıyor ve bunun Fransızca'sını yazmak varken siz İngilizce neden kelime kullandınız diye. Bundan sonra Fransızca'nın dışında başka bir dilin kullanılmasını yasaklayan bir genelge yayınlıyor. Bizde yayınlansaydı ne olurdu, diye düşünmek lazım." 

BELEDİYELERE TÜRKÇE UYARISI

Belediyelere Türkçe kullanımı konusunda uyarıda bulunan Çiçek, son zamanlarda birçok belediyenin 'festival' adı altında program düzenlediğini, programın ismine 'şenlik' demek varken 'festival' deyip yabancı kültürünün taşeronluğunun yapıldığını belirtti. 

Uyarılarını sürdürmeye devam eden Çiçek, işyerlerinin isimlerine de değinerek şunları söyledi, "Sokaklara çıktığımızda önce kıraathaneydi, sonra kahvehane oldu. Şimdi kafe oldu. Yazılışı, okunuşu, ifadesi bizden değil. Dallas Kıraathanesi'nden tutun, bilmem neye varıncaya kadar, bir alay zırva isim Anadolu'nun kan dökerek aldığımız, şehit vererek aldığımız bu coğrafyada elin oğlu atla değil, arabayla kültürlerini getirip bizim sokaklarımıza boca edip gidiveriyor. Belediyelerimizin buna dikkat etmesi gerekiyor. Tüm resmi kurumlarımızın da buna dikkat etmesi gerekiyor." 

KAMPÜS YERİNE KÜLLİYE

81 ilde üniversite bulunduğuna ifade eden Cemil Çiçek, üniversitelerin hem dilin ve kültürün korunması, hem de üretilmesi noktasında ciddi bir çabanın ve gayretin içinde olması gerektiğini belirtti. Kendi dilini kullanamayan toplumun beyninde gelişmeyeceğini savunan Çiçek, sözlerini söyledi: "Kendi dilini kullanmayan toplumun beyni de gelişmez, ilmi de, irfanı da gelişmez. Onun için dil, bu kadar önemli bir konudur. Birçok yerde kampüs diyoruz. Niye? Külliye desek bir sıkıntı mı vardı ki? Uzunca süre biz bunlara külliye diyorduk. Süleymaniye külliyesi, Selimiye külliyesi. Ama şimdi kampüs oldu. Campus (KempüS) oldu. Telaffuzunda bile ihtilafa düşüyoruz. Zaten yeteri kadar, kendi aramızda ihtilafımız var. Bir de dil üzerinden telaffuz üzerinden bunları söylemeye çalışıyoruz." 

'TÜRKÇE'DE 32 BİN KELİMEYE DÜŞMÜŞÜZ'

Türk Dil Kurumu'nun düzenlediği uluslararası toplantıya da değinen Çiçek, şöyle konuştu: "Orada dinlediklerim uykumu kaçırdı. Ama endişelerimin ne kadar haklı olduğunu ortaya koydu. Türkçe çok zengin bir dil diyoruz. Ancak 32 bin kelimeye kadar düşmüşüz. Dikkat ederseniz bizim çocuklarımız ve insanımızın önemli bir kısmı 250-330 kelimeyle dilini kullanmaya çalışıyor. Onun için de derdimizi anlatamıyoruz. Onun için düzgün Türkçe konuşamıyoruz. Düzgün bir hitabet ortaya koyamıyoruz. Çünkü aynı maksada matuf birden çok kelime varken, bunun önemli bir kısmını unuttuğumuz için o ilk kelime aklımıza gelmezse, teklemeye başlıyoruz. Bu dil kısırlığından, fukaralığından geliyor. Dilin kendisinde fukaralık yok, biz kendimiz fukaralaştırmışız. Şimdi yoğun bir çaba ile 117 bin kelimeye çıktı Türkçe. Bunun çok daha yukarıda olduğu kesindir." 

Çiçek, 'öz Türkçeleştirme' adı altında da birçok kelimeyi kullanamaz hale geldiğimizi, ürettiklerimizin de tutulmadığını, böylece eskisini unutup, yenisi de yeteri kadar kabullenilmeyince ortaya bugünkü Türkçe'nin çıktığını kaydetti. Çiçek, "haber okuyan spikerden, nutuk çeken siyasetçilere, öğretim üyeleri ve bilim adamlarına kadar" hepsinin çok sınırlı kelimelerle konuştuklarını belirtti. Çiçek, "Onun için bütün resmi kurumlarımız başta olmak üzere, üniversitelerimiz; mahalle, kültür, atasözleri, halk hikayeleri dahil bunları derleyip toparlaması ve bir araya getirmesi lazım. Böylece en evvel birinci görevimiz dilimizi mevcut şekli ile dahi olsa korumak sonra bunu geliştirme ve buna yenilerini ilave etmek gerekir" dedi.

Çiçek, bir milletin varlığını korumanın sadece silahlı kuvvetlerce, güvenlik güçleriyle olmayacağını, kültürü, medeniyeti, dili koruyarak olabileceğini ifade etti.

----------

